# A little coincidence(?)



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

*2:22 - 2:31*






*00:00 - 00:29*






You might say they're both fairly generic horn calls, but there's something about the rhythm that draws me to a conclusion of influence.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Could be an influence or a coincidence!


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't think it was a coincidence. Wagner was a huge inspiring source on Bruckner. Also Symphony No. 3 is known as the "Wagner Sypmhony".


----------

